# Vacation



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Im going on vacation for 2 weeks. Just up to Toronto to visit my cousin. Im leaving tomorow. Just thought I would tell you instead of just vanishing, LOL.


----------



## Phillies804 (Nov 27, 2005)

Have fun, I could never survive there for two weeks. Way too cold! Enjoy it!


Henry


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Have fun!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Enjoy yourself and have a safe trip


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Have a fun time and we will be waiting for you to come on back.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Have a wonderful trip!

And tell all my wife's friends and family there hello from us. 

I hear it's a great place but since my wife and I met on the internet and she came to Florida....I have never seen the place. One day I will.


----------

